# Sick fish. Need help NOW please.



## pomplamousse (Apr 16, 2011)

So, I have 3 goldfish in a 20 gallon quarantine tank right now. The other day, I noticed that one of them had white spots all over it and others with spots with red veins on their tails. I did a 50% water change and used Jungle parasite clear. However, I didn't see any improvement for two days. So, I bought Kordon Ick Attack 100% natural. I have also been feeding Anti-parasite medicated food. The day before yesterday, one of the fish's tail is practically gone and the other fish has red spots on it's body. So, I did 100% water change/tank cleaning. Thinking that it could be ick or septicemia, I then used Maracyn-Two, anti-bacterial medicated food, Ick Attack treatment. 
This afternoon, one of the fish is dead.  The other two are more active now and are still eating. However, one of the orandas have more red spots as if it has open wounds on it now and their tails are still a bit frayed.
I, honestly, have no idea if this is ick or fin rot/fungus. Could someone please help me?
Throughout the process I have also used aquarium salt, stress+ enzyme coat, and nutribalance in their water.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

3 gold fish in a 20 gal is overstock! Try buying melefix. It is good for the fish. The white spots sound like ick... Are the goldfish's tails brown? Do you have a filter in that tank? If you don't have a filter in that tank, GET ONE!


----------



## pomplamousse (Apr 16, 2011)

Betta man said:


> 3 gold fish in a 20 gal is overstock! Try buying melefix. It is good for the fish. The white spots sound like ick... Are the goldfish's tails brown? Do you have a filter in that tank? If you don't have a filter in that tank, GET ONE!


This is a 20 gallon quarantine tank. Not the actual tank. The goldfish's tail are not brown. They have some red veins. There's an air pump and a 30 gallon filter with good bacteria.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

That sounds good... It's probably not fin rot...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Aeromonas or Pseudomonas pops immediately to mind, and they're both pretty rough. You're on the right track and doing everything right, but it's often difficult to get rid of it before it gets rid of the fish.
Good thing this is a q-tine tank. very good.


----------



## pomplamousse (Apr 16, 2011)

Betta man said:


> That sounds good... It's probably not fin rot...


Then what do you suppose it may be? Thanks for responding.


----------



## pomplamousse (Apr 16, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> Aeromonas or Pseudomonas pops immediately to mind, and they're both pretty rough. You're on the right track and doing everything right, but it's often difficult to get rid of it before it gets rid of the fish.
> Good thing this is a q-tine tank. very good.


If it is Aeromonas and pseudomonas, do you know if I should keep putting Ick attack, Maracyn-two, API Fungus care, or something else? 
Also, I should I do a 50% water change everyday? I'm worried that it'll stress the fish and that the medicine will be diluted.

Thank you for responding.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

As long as you don't use anything with copper in it you should be fine. Well, maybe not fine, but you won't make things worse.


----------



## pomplamousse (Apr 16, 2011)

update: I asked another avid fish keeper for advice. And, they told me I had too much medicine and that I had to do a 90% water change and only add ordinary conditioner. They stated that my fish were sick from ammonia.

This morning I found my fish worse than before. They were all huddled at the bottom in the corner barely moving. Before I did the full water change they were still actively swimming around like healthy fish and eating. 

The oranda has more red on it now and the black moor has white stuff all over it's body with cloudy eyes.  

After looking at their condition, I diagnosed them to have some type of fungus. So, I put API fungus cure medicine.

I hope they get well soon.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You do have to watch ammonia and nitrite in a QT tank, but stopping a med half-way through treatment will only get you med-resistant disease. You need to change water and replace the med you remove. Next time it breaks out, you'll have it even worse. Also the salt, dropping the salinity quickly is harmful.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Also, a 90% water change is never a good idea if you can avoid it. It is too great a shock for the fish and it can actually suffocate them.
Your friend, by the way, missed the mark on this one. Ammonia burns look nothing like what you've described.
Goldfish are prone to some seriously nasty infections, bacterial, fungal, and VIRAL, when they get warm. two of these you can do something about, but there's not much hope with viruses except keeping the fish comfy and waiting for them to go away on their own.


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> Aeromonas or Pseudomonas pops immediately to mind, and they're both pretty rough. You're on the right track and doing everything right, but it's often difficult to get rid of it before it gets rid of the fish.
> Good thing this is a q-tine tank. very good.


old salt don't you think he should rather treat the fishes in the main tank rather then cramming 3 orandas into a quarantine ??


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sure, but I was under the impression they were still in quarantine and hadn't yet infected the main tank. Is that the case?


----------

